# 2012 Touareg Nav update nightmare



## beettreg (Oct 12, 2004)

This is what I wrote to VW customer care describing this nightmare:

I am enclosing scans of parts and invoices to show the history of this nightmare. Timeline:

- Nav was long out of date and decided to look into updating it while on Thanksgiving holiday (Nov 2017).
- Online VW Customer care site points customer to OEM parts site.
- At that time, it appeared that 2 versions of the same upgrade were listed. One was disk based and one used the SD card that fits into the RNS-850 card slot.
— We opted for the the SD card. At the time there was no verbiage specifying that it had to be dealer-installed and it appeared to us that it could be an easy matter of inserting the card and letting the RNS-850 run the upgrade as we are used to doing with all other electronics.
- We received the card in a sealed case but there were no instructions supplied so we looked it up, found instructions for bringing up the media menu, and inserted the card. The RNS-850 showed a disk was inserted, but that it could not read it.
- Perplexed, we called the supplying dealer parts department. Several discussions later we were advised that it had to be taken it to our local dealer where it would be plugged into the scanner and activated. 
- The local dealer had the car for more than half a day and though in contact with their techline, they couldn’t make it work. Initially, they needed to update the firmware. In this customer’s mind, this should be part of routine maintenance services. Then they said the RNS-850 was able to upload the map data from the SD card, but then asked for activation codes. Nobody thought at this time these were purchased separately and apparently, the VW techline wasn’t much help. 
- We took the car back and got the Service Manager where purchased involved to see if he could figure it out. He contacted local dealer so he could access the techline record. 
- He called us back and informed us that the SD card was a dealer workshop part (It should be purchased and held by dealers) and we should have purchased the other part (the disk containing codes). He was gracious enough to offer to buy the SD card back after we purchased the disk locally and completed the upgrade locally.
- Ordered the activation codes disk (Again, misleading). It isn’t really a disk. It’s a piece of paper with codes printed on it and enclosed in a disk case. It arrived at local dealer about 10 days ago.
- Took the Touareg in today, 30 Jan, for what was supposed to be a short visit to enter the activation codes. Waited more than 4 hours. Service advisor and Tech said VW techline advised them to update the firmware. They thought they had already done this but apparently it wasn’t the latest version. The RNS-850 would not accept the update after several tries. VW techline advised that in view of this, the 5F module (this is the media interface inside the Touareg glovebox) would need to be replaced. This part, according to Lithia Reno VW, costs $2304.76 installed. This is also Outrageous!
- This is where the customer gets very angry with VW.

Points:
During this over two-month effort to do what should be a simple map update to my nav system I have noted several negative issues with VW's dealer service, and it’s service network.

- VW should not offer parts that are only meant for use with dealer special equipment to consumers, unless it is made clear as such and / or it is offered as a “special tool” on a separate page.
- VW should inform dealers that they are responsible for knowing to order applicable time-sensitive “workshop tools” such as map updates when customer requests that 
service.
- VW should provide training to service departments. The two involved had to do some research to be able to understand what was required and procedures to be followed.
- Dealers should check firmware versions as part of regularly scheduled maintenance.
- All dealers should be able to do such updates. 
- VW should recall the RNS-850 and offer a form-fit replacement.
- $400 for map updates in this day and age is quite simply wrong. $800 (what we have invested so far) is ridiculous.
- Nav worked before we took it to the dealer to have it updated and a reasonable person could infer that the dealer must have broken it while attempting to update it. In other words, I should not have to replace something that worked before the dealer touched it.

- Loyal Customer; have owned VW Corp. vehicles for 44 years, but this experience tarnishes the brand considerably.
1966 Beetle
1969 Beetle
1981 Audi 4000
1982 Rabbit
1985 Jetta GLI
1990 Vanagon Synchro
1991 Vanagon Synchro
1995 Passat wagon
2002 New Beetle Turbo
2004 Touareg 
2009 Rabbit (Daughter)
2010 Golf
2012 Touareg
2012 Beetle
2013 Tiguan SE, 4-Motion


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with you 10,000%, however, some basic research (online or talking to your dealer -- unless they are complete doofuses) would have informed you of the total cost and of the process involved prior to spending a dime. RNS-850 updates are near-impossible to complete by the consumer alone the dealers tell you to pound sand when they learn there's a part they have to buy that they will only use once.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Because the display in dash is really just that, this is not a radio system that can easily be replaced because the brains of the RNS-850 do way more than what a normal radio/Nav/satellite head unit does.

I agree 100% that nobody associated with VW should have sold you the Nav update, very unfortunate you went through all of this.

I made a similar mistake and bought the Firmware update CD online from VW Literature source website and even though it installed now my radio satellite display takle almost 2 minutes to display stations on the screen, should have left it alone.

We thoroughly enjoy our 11 Touareg but the weak link is the RNS-850 and really no easy way to replace/upgrade

If you have driven a vehicle with "CarPlay" where the Apple navigation shows up on the vehicle radio display you will not want a new vehicle without it !


----------



## beettreg (Oct 12, 2004)

*Dealer Trust*



dr. pimento said:


> I agree with you 10,000%, however, some basic research (online or talking to your dealer -- unless they are complete doofuses) would have informed you of the total cost and of the process involved prior to spending a dime. RNS-850 updates are near-impossible to complete by the consumer alone the dealers tell you to pound sand when they learn there's a part they have to buy that they will only use once.


 We did what we thought would have been normal research from a customer standpoint. I have many devices that provide navigation, all are updated either automatically or by consent to download, and free to boot! Your description of the dealer (doofus) fits in this case.


----------



## beettreg (Oct 12, 2004)

*Just in Case VW is listening*

The Dealer is Lithia VW of Reno, and the regional case representative for VWOA has been Cassandra B.


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

So is there anyway to update my 2013 NAV to current maps...?


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Search www.clubtouareg.com

2 threads there about this topic


----------



## defishinsea (May 12, 2018)

I don't understand why people would spend hundreds to thousands of dollars to update a navigation system which is crappy anyway. Use Google Maps, Here by Nokia, TomTom, Igo and so many more. They are always up to date and they offer both online and offline navigation. Even if you were to purchase one of the aforementioned apps it won't cost you a fortune. On most cases you can get away with an expense of 5 to 50 dollars the most. And even with the latest maps updates your maps won't be on par with Google Maps..


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I think a lot of Touareg owners including myself would like to use the factory installed equipment on our $50K++ vehicles but you are correct the Navigation system is lacking in many ways.

The T3 Touareg needs a CarPlay radio system where you can use Google Maps and have it displayed on the system screen, a big drawback to Touareg that you can't replace the radio with a CarPlay system like most new cars after 2016 now have available.


----------



## scottglenn (Mar 8, 2017)

I got 3 disc for my 510 in my 2012 Tiguan from a guy on eBay for $25 which updated my maps and allowed DVD to be played while driving. No, have not used while driving to watch TV, but I have listened to U2 ZOOTV in Sydney 1993 DVD often.


----------



## DazUK (Nov 27, 2020)

beettreg said:


> This is what I wrote to VW customer care describing this nightmare:
> 
> I am enclosing scans of parts and invoices to show the history of this nightmare. Timeline:
> 
> ...


I am currently experiencing something similar in the UK via my local dealer. Going round in circles to get Sat Nav reinstalled having had it some how “disabled” during the last service. VW has taken 9mths or so to issue latest maps which hasn’t helped. And don’t entertain any calls themselves, refer you back to dealer (or “retailer” as they’re now called). Latest attempt today with new SD card(s). Failed. Dealer will call Tech Dept on Monday to discuss. I’m suffering massive dejavu now. I just want the sat nav (that I paid for) working! Help!!!! At present will never buy from VE again as feel abandoned.


----------

